# Destello de intermitentes al abrir o cerrar el coche



## lordfox (Oct 22, 2008)

Buenas tengo un coche que no tiene alarma y por lo tanto tampoco tiene mando para abrir y cerrar el coche. Bueno el caso es que me gustaria que cuando abriese y cerrase el coche con la llave (ya que no tengo mando) se encendiesen unos segundos los intermitentes o bueno un tiempo minimo que sea lo mas sencillo. No se si me explico hacer algo con el cierre centralizado para que me mande un pulsito a los intermitentes (a los 4) y se enciendan estilo alarma. No se si es posible o si es muy engorroso. Ya me contareis si se puede hacer y si no pos nada.

un saludo


----------



## sarastigonzalo (Oct 22, 2008)

hola lordfox lo mas facil seria usar un temporizador con un 555 uno para abrir y otro para cerrar con distinto tiempo de temporizacion


----------



## lordfox (Oct 23, 2008)

como seria el conexionado? es decir lo que me propones es que haga un circuito monoestable para encender las luces cuando abra el coche y otro monoestable tambien para cuando cierre el coche. Como deberia de conectarlos? hay que tener en cuenta que las luces consumen mas intensidad que unos simples leds. Funcionaria daria suficiente corriente el 555? que lo conectaria al circuito de los warning, el de los cuatro intermitentes?


----------



## sarastigonzalo (Oct 23, 2008)

usa relays el 555 te activa un transistor q ese transistor activa los relay


----------



## lordfox (Oct 24, 2008)

no tengo ni idea de que es un relay podrias extenderte un poco mas de como seria el circuito?


----------



## patriceloco (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola, mi coche tampoco tenia mando para abrir y cerrar las puertas. Me fabrique un circuito microcontrolado que entre otras cosas hace destellar los 4 intermitentes cada vez que se abre o se cierra el cierre centralizado. Lo mejor es que le acople un circuitillo que me compre de ebay, el cual recibe las señales de un mando a distancia, como los de las puertas de los garages.
Aqui te pongo la direccion del circuito que me compre de ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.es/1CH-Latch-RF-Remote-Receiver-1-2-4-6-8-12CH-Selectable_W0QQitemZ300267388448QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300267388448&_trkparms=72%3A895|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Solo con este artilugio podras abrir y cerrar el cierre centralizado a distancia. Tendras que acoplarle algun pequeño circuito para el destello de los intermitentes. Si se me ocurre algo ya lo posteare.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2008)

que increible, vieron esos precios ?
hay un no se que con control remoto a 6,x euros

y este:
http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...go=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=4

diganme cuanto les salen los componentes solamente de eso.


para dedicarse a la electronica ...no ?


----------

